# A bit of throwing



## Shicomm (Jun 13, 2008)

Old clip of me and a friend having a go at some throwing stuff outdoor  

http://www.zippyvideos.com/4782361365551636/mvi_2004/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 14, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Old clip of me and a friend having a go at some throwing stuff outdoor
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/4782361365551636/mvi_2004/




A Question or two if I may.

I see the first guy trying to take away the center with the movement of the upper body. Is the throw the loss of balance of the opponent as one falls back? Or is there a knee like bar that is also in effect?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks very much like a sacrafice leg sweep/hip throw to me.  The ground is not a place I'm very comfy but there are times when it can come in handy.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 14, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Looks very much like a sacrafice leg sweep/hip throw to me.  The ground is not a place I'm very comfy but there are times when it can come in handy.



I was confused myself which is why I asked as the hip was not close enough to make it a hip throw. Then I tried to see the leg lock/sweep, but both did not do it the same way, which led to my question.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice Shicomm!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am with Rich on this, but still thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 15, 2008)

The throw comes from the off balance and the leg/knee is there to insure that they cannot regain their balance.  Your bodies downward momentum also aids in the throw.  Hope that helps. 

We did a variation of this one at the Hombu during one of Hatsumi Senseis classes.  It is a very good throw.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The throw comes from the off balance and the leg/knee is there to insure that they cannot regain their balance. Your bodies downward momentum also aids in the throw. Hope that helps.
> 
> We did a variation of this one at the Hombu during one of Hatsumi Senseis classes. It is a very good throw.


 
Thanks for explaining Brian


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 15, 2008)

So, the idea is to actually project uke a little distance from you with the throw rather than drop him right at your feet?  That could come in handy if you have a stationary object to toss him into. :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The throw comes from the off balance and the leg/knee is there to insure that they cannot regain their balance.  Your bodies downward momentum also aids in the throw.  Hope that helps.
> 
> We did a variation of this one at the Hombu during one of Hatsumi Senseis classes.  It is a very good throw.




When I say the contact with the leg/knee I see the obvious of not gaining their balance back. When the second guy did it, I did not see as much contact and the throw did not look as clean. Hence my questions. 

Thank you for the clarifications.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2008)

_*Nice throws.*

*I liked the way the throws where shown in slow motion.  It lets the viewer see the body to body relationship and the balance or unbalancing of the uke*
_


----------



## Shicomm (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback people !


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 16, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Thanks for all the feedback people !


 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Thanks for all the feedback people !


 
Not a problem.


----------

